# Woodpecker Tremolo



## music6000 (Apr 30, 2019)

Unique Tremolo with 3 way Toggle for different flavour's
Mods: Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.

All Tremolo's should have a Level control !


----------



## zgrav (May 1, 2019)

nice build and a cool design!


----------



## chongmagic (May 1, 2019)

Looks great, I need to build this new revision. Did you have any ticking with this version?


----------



## K Pedals (May 1, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Looks great, I need to build this new revision. Did you have any ticking with this version?


The new one I built was dead silent...


----------



## chongmagic (May 1, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> The new one I built was dead silent...



Awesome going to build mine soon.


----------



## music6000 (May 1, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Looks great, I need to build this new revision. Did you have any ticking with this version?


This one has no Ticking


----------



## ThinAir (May 2, 2019)

What version number is the PCB you used?


----------



## music6000 (May 2, 2019)

ThinAir said:


> What version number is the PCB you used?


It's the Latest PCB with the 3 position Mode toggle switch & using the more common 2N6027, It still has the same Drill Template.
The older PCB's were only 2 position toggle from memory.


----------



## Torgoron (May 11, 2019)

Thanks for the build report! I'm currently having the old version at home, which might end up with the ticking discussed in a different thread. Now, I'll try to get to the new version.


----------

